# Mold?



## MotoGP1000 (Oct 17, 2016)

Hey there -

Welp, my washer leaked out and ran into the unfinished part of the basement. I have a finished part as well but haven't noticed anything

While I was down there, I noticed there is one joice (sp) that seems to have a little black mold running down it.   but really its just one. 

I run a dehumidifier down there because it does need it and the previous owners did have an issue with water which they fixed. 

So whats up with that one piece of wood?    do I have an issue?

thanks,


----------



## nealtw (Oct 18, 2016)

*joist* is the word you were looking for

Mold if everywhere, just needs food and water. It takes a few days of wet to get started. Black line could be mold  or stain from dirty or rusty water.


----------



## chrisn (Oct 18, 2016)

[ame]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=tqRWA35INOc[/ame]


----------



## frodo (Oct 18, 2016)

to get rid of the mold.  only answer i can give with out a picture,

spray the mold with bleach in a pump sprayer.  mix it 100% bleach,  no water

have ventilation and wear a mask


----------



## CallMeVilla (Oct 18, 2016)

An alternative is Hydrogen Peroxide.  Bleach is best for non-porous surfaces.  Peroxide is good for porous surfaces such as wood.  Spray and saturate the areas, then scrub with a scrubbing pad.  Re-saturate the areas and let dry.  Peroxide is cheap and has no smell


----------



## frodo (Oct 18, 2016)

CallMeVilla said:


> An alternative is Hydrogen Peroxide.  Bleach is best for non-porous surfaces.  Peroxide is good for porous surfaces such as wood.  Spray and saturate the areas, then scrub with a scrubbing pad.  Re-saturate the areas and let dry.  Peroxide is cheap and has no smell



peroxide ?  i did not know that,  i have always used bleach on all surfaces

it works great for me,   but peroxide would be better on the nose,

i will try this and give a range report next time i see mold.


----------

